# Helpful button back, now where has PB Mobile gone?



## Michael (Oct 9, 2010)

It used to be in the dropdown box at the bottom left of the main page...


----------



## JennyG (Oct 9, 2010)

Michael said:


> Helpful button back, now where has PB Mobile gone?
> It used to be in the dropdown box at the bottom left of the main page...



I certainly hadn't missed that....what is it? (...was it?)


----------



## Andres (Oct 9, 2010)

today just isn't your day big Mike!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 9, 2010)

Re-enabled.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 9, 2010)

JennyG said:


> Michael said:
> 
> 
> > Helpful button back, now where has PB Mobile gone?
> ...


 
It's the skin one needs to view the PB on a mobile phone/device. The other skins just change the color scheme, I think.


----------



## Michael (Oct 9, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Re-enabled.


Gracias


----------



## JasonT (Oct 27, 2010)

Perhaps I'm being a bit stupid, but I can't see the helpful button anywhere. Where exactly is it on the screen?


----------



## JennyG (Oct 27, 2010)

on this thread, at this moment, it seems to be nowhere at all again 
It should be at the bottom left of every post, though you need a certain number of posts before it will appear... fewer than you have though, so it should be there!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sure Rich is on it; it'll reappear like it always does.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 27, 2010)

Sorry about that. I had to revert templates yesterday and it's so hard to keep track of mods.


----------



## JasonT (Oct 27, 2010)

No problem at all. I'm sure you have plenty of things to do outside the board, so I for one really appreciate the effort you put into this.


----------



## JennyG (Oct 28, 2010)

thank you Rich - we weren\t meaning to complain, and we really do appreciate all you do


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 6, 2010)

Can someone help me out here? I can't find my "helpful post" button. Do I need to enable it?


----------



## Michael (Nov 6, 2010)

Wannabee said:


> Can someone help me out here? I can't find my "helpful post" button. Do I need to enable it?


It is at the bottom left of any post but your own [you are not allowed to rate your own post as "helpful"]. The line reads "Did you find this post helpful?" and is followed by a 'thumbs up' icon. Click on the icon if you find the post helpful.


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 7, 2010)

Michael said:


> Wannabee said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone help me out here? I can't find my "helpful post" button. Do I need to enable it?
> ...


 
Hmmm, interesting.... me no gots. And in light of the fact that at least two others found my post helpful it could be I'm not alone.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 8, 2010)

> I had to revert templates yesterday and it's so hard to keep track of mods.



Hey, does anyone else read the quote above as "I had to blah blah blah yesterday and it's so hard to blah blah blah"? Because that's what I'm reading (not complaining, mind you, just publishing my ignorance publicly here).


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 8, 2010)

Wannabee said:


> Michael said:
> 
> 
> > Wannabee said:
> ...


 
Have you tried using a different skin? That seems to solve a lot of problems around here...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 8, 2010)

Which skin are you using?


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 8, 2010)

kvanlaan said:


> > I had to revert templates yesterday and it's so hard to keep track of mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, does anyone else read the quote above as "I had to blah blah blah yesterday and it's so hard to blah blah blah"? Because that's what I'm reading (not complaining, mind you, just publishing my ignorance publicly here).


 
Yep, read it pretty much the same way.


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 9, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Which skin are you using?


 
1289280074-clip-12kb.png file download

I keep switching it, but it doesn't seem to matter. I am, however, using Chrome. Could that be related?

---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------

Apparently the browser doesn't matter. It's t he same in IE.


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 10, 2010)

I suppose it's not a huge deal, but I do miss some feature of expressing appreciation for certain posts. The "Thanks" as cool. But right now I'd certainly settle for a thumb. Any other ideas?


----------



## JennyG (Nov 10, 2010)

it just comes and goes sometimes, for no discernible reason, at least that's been my experience. Hang in, and it will probably return!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 10, 2010)

You may have been lurking, but I haven't seen you on much lately. If that's true, we've had several updates/upgrades to the board. Would clearing your cache help?


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 10, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> You may have been lurking, but I haven't seen you on much lately. If that's true, we've had several updates/upgrades to the board. Would clearing your cache help?


 
I haven't been on much at all over the past few months... just peek in from time to time.

I don't think the cache would help. I've tried on other browsers too, with no affect. But it wouldn't hurt to try. Now to try to remember how to do it in Chrome. hmmmm


----------

